# 2014 Hoyt Tiburon



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

Anybody tried the new 2014 Hoyt Tiburon
if yes give us your evaluation


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

canuck4570 said:


> Anybody tried the new 2014 Hoyt Tiburon
> if yes give us your evaluation


I shot one (Demo Model that the Hoyt rep brought to the local shoppe)for about 1/2 hour...Shot very similar to my Hoyt Buffalo, maybe just a bit less "Punchy" in hand, and is a solid feeling bow, well made, and well engineered...Points well like a Buffalo, but has a better center-shot, and is also drilled and tapped for a Plunger/Rest, and sight/quiver mount screws...Basically this bow is what the Buffalo should have been from the get-go...I ordered one....Should be here in about 3 weeks, I'm hoping....Harperman


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

better centre-shot
do you mean cut off centre ?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

canuck4570 said:


> better centre-shot
> do you mean cut off centre ?


Yep......The Buffalo was purposely machined farther from center...Why, I just cant make any sense of..., but the Tiburon is machined past center, like the GameMaster series, and the Dorado...This, plus the TEC bridge making the riser of the Tiburon a bit stiffer, and the ability to use a raised rest should make for a better shooting, easier to tune bow, VS. the Buffalo, in my opinion, anyway...Hope this helps ya out...Take care...Harperman


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

can you shoot this bow from the self also instead of a rest?


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

canuck4570 said:


> can you shoot this bow from the self also instead of a rest?


Sure. You just have to build the side plate out to where it needs to be. Years ago, when I was shooting a Gamemaster, a felt furniture pad trimmed to the proper size worked perfectly. Same is true for the Titan that I shoot now. 

Been using them for a decade.









KPC


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

picture is worth a tousand words thanks

being doing some search on traditional bows for a couple of months now….. choosing a bow is a nightmare but one thing I noticed most of TRAD shooters have wooden bows …… is there a reason for this…..

at the present I shoot FITA but its getting stressful and for me I wish to enjoy shooting, just pack up and go, with my present rig its like moving,, lots of stuff to bring 
did shoot some TRAD bows and really enjoyed it and surprisingly was good at it for a beginner 10 yard keep them in a 5 inch radius most of the time

here in Canada you have to order to see

had ordered a Hoyt Buffalo 35 pounds 62 but after 4 months waiting for it they send me a 60 inches model….. so ordered some F7 limbs for it but they send some F7 with the wrong attachment for the buffalo and this after 3 months waiting time…..
so each time I go to the club end up borrowing the club bow but its a antique and arrow don't match …. but I am enjoy it just the same and even getting hooked on this type of shooting….
I did shoot compound finger in my young days so i have some experience in shooting fingers

but the question asked above still puzzle me why so many wooden TRAD bow and so little with metal riser?


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

GEREP said:


> Sure. You just have to build the side plate out to where it needs to be. Years ago, when I was shooting a Gamemaster, a felt furniture pad trimmed to the proper size worked perfectly. Same is true for the Titan that I shoot now.
> 
> Been using them for a decade.
> 
> ...


taking a closer look at your rest set up, tell me if I am wrong
you could use vanes by positioning the felt pad has needed?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

If your arrows are properly spined to the bow, you can. The arrow will pull away from and around the riser and the fletching will never touch the rest at that point. 

If you’re thinking of that gap some guys leave between the rest and plate, it doesn’t serve any purpose at all—unless they’re shooting a release at centershot.

You may find this clip interesting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO102jz8sFM


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

after many shots the arrow shaft will suffer from metal fatigue 

a lot of paper tuning and tuning the bow to get this correctly……


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

interesting


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

Wool felt furniture pads are the only way to go on Trad Tech type bows. Quiet, water proof and hard to wear out.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Jim is correct. I shoot cock-feather in, and can shoot vanes from the Titan setup shown in that picture.

KPC


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I think Hoyt (almost) designed the perfect riser for hunting/3D/recreational use with this new Tiburon. If only the darn thing was ILF. :^)


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I think Hoyt (almost) designed the perfect riser for hunting/3D/recreational use with this new Tiburon. If only the darn thing was ILF. :^)


you are able to use any formula limbs if you want higher grade


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

canuck4570 said:


> you are able to use any formula limbs if you want higher grade


True, but I've already got about 10 sets of ILF limbs. Besides... I'm tight with a buck, and am not about to pay the current price for their Formula limbs.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> True, but I've already got about 10 sets of ILF limbs. Besides... I'm tight with a buck, and am not about to pay the current price for their Formula limbs.


same here that is why I don't want to make a mistake in choosing,, changing bow all the time is expensive…...


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well I took the plunge and ordered one. My main style of shooting is olympic recurve and i got tired of trying to get comfortable with my compound every fall for hunting. Im going to set it up with a plunger, and super fancy high-tech Hoyt super rest. lol I've gotten spoiled by a plunger and don't think i could go back to shooting off the shelf ill see how it goes but it wouldn't surprise me if a sight is hanging off of it next fall. (I know that will get me run out of this section pretty quick) The formula limb system really doesn't bother me to much some of the high end limb manufactures are starting to produce limbs for them,(MK and Boarder) and i would think more are to fallow shortly. Any way Ill try and do a review of it when I get it after the first of the year. 

Cedrake


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Good for you, and yes, please keep us posted. Hoyt must really be geared for production of them. They are being offered by dealers on ebay already, so they must have them in stock.

I wouldn't worry too much about being run off. Most of the "trad cult" wouldn't have a clue as to how much more forgiving and efficient a bow can be with a plunger. :^) Good luck with that high-tech rest. I'll assume the Tiburon is cut past center similar to the Dorado and GameMaster, and you may have to put some extra double-faced tape on the back and build it out some. 

Then again, with the plunger, you can almost get by with murder, huh? lol


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Cedrake, what bow length did you order? I noticed the Hoyt catalog lists the Tiburon as a 21" riser, but it can also be had in a 60" bow, meaning extra-short limbs. I am curious as to how a longer riser/X-short limbs combo works on this bow. I am also curious as to what kind of limbs come with the kit. Would be nice if they included a set of rebadged 720 limbs or something of similar caliber. But, I think they will probably just use some rebadged Buffalo limbs. Given the price of a new Buffalo, those limbs left a bit to be desired, IMO. At any rate, the Buffalo with a set of F7s makes for a sweet shooting recurve and I think the Tiburon would be the same. Please do keep us posted when you get it.


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

I like the looks and especially 64 " length. But agree with Jim on IFL.


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

I orderd a 62 which should be short. I shoot a gmx normally so this should feel more at home and in my comfort zone I shoot a buffalo to kind of get an idea of the draw cycle it was smother than my excels but not as smothe as my f7. With the weights these are offers in I dought that they are just rebadged 720s but probly similar tech/ quality. It was either this or a set of new quartos. But I think I'll be happier with this. I jut heard from my dealer a ship date of 12/19 and I orderd it last Monday. So I would say they are cranking them out both of my outher sets of hoyt limbs took 7+ weeks to come in. And yes you can get away with murder with a plunger. Every once and a while if I think I'm getting lazy I'll take out the spring and put a match stick in their to remind my self how much I suck 

Cedrake


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Red01, Congrats on the new bow. It will be interesting to hear what you think.


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

While looking at the new bow on the Hoyt site, I also looked at the other offerings - it looks like the ILF Excel bow will not be offered in 2014.
Is this true ???

If so, very glad I got mine already !!!


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about being run off. Most of the "trad cult" wouldn't have a clue as to how much more forgiving and efficient a bow can be with a plunger. :^) Good luck with that high-tech rest. I'll assume the Tiburon is cut past center similar to the Dorado and GameMaster, and you may have to put some extra double-faced tape on the back and build it out some.
> 
> Then again, with the plunger, you can almost get by with murder, huh? lol


The hoyt super rest comes with foam basses to space the stricker plate out. It's about as simple as it gets and was on the bow of an archer who one a meddle in London. I think over hear most people use a bear weather rest which for all intents and purposes is the same thing


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

What is the price?


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Dewey, the ilf risers are the "grand prix" models... ("pro" means it has the fancy swivel-head limb bolt)

http://www.hoytrecurve.com/recurve_bows/


http://www.hoyt.com/recurve_bows/hoyt_recurve_bows_hunting.php


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

Arrowwood said:


> Dewey, the ilf risers are the "grand prix" models... ("pro" means it has the fancy swivel-head limb bolt)
> 
> http://www.hoytrecurve.com/recurve_bows/
> 
> ...


Ok ... thanks!


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

ozzypop said:


> What is the price?


I don't know what dealers are asking. I haven't inquired, but the guy on ebay is selling them for $750.00, *or best offer*, so he'll take a little less.


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

$799.99 at Tradtech (but all on back-order status):

http://www.tradtecharchery.com/hoyt-tiburon-traditional-recurve-bow.html


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

690 at my dealer


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

Red01 said:


> 690 at my dealer


Do they have a website to order?


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

Did anyone receive the new tiburon? Any reviews?


----------

